# New external filter query



## johnjo (16 Feb 2012)

I will be setting my new tank up on Saturday and have never used an external filter before, it's a Tetratec Ex600. I was wondering if I need to use all the supplied filter media it comes with? It recommends ceramic rings on the bottom, biological filter foam next, BB bio balls, activated carbon then FF filter foam at the top. Will the activated carbon absorb the fertilizers/nutrients out of the water? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alastair (16 Feb 2012)

Hi, the carbon won't absorb all the nutrients so need to worry about that. It may absorb a tiny amount but not enough to cause deficiencies if your dosing adequately. You don't necessarily need carbon anyway, I don't use it and if placed in the filter it's just adding to the restriction of flow already caused by all the other media.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjo (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks Alistair, I'm using Amazonia II and have ordered some aqua carbon and nourish which will hopefully be here Monday. No pressurised CO2 and will will only be dosing in small amounts as its low tech really and hopefully the aquasoil will contain a lot of nutrients as it looks like it will be a slow growing tank.


----------



## Alastair (17 Feb 2012)

Get some pics up mate when you start  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussex_cichlids (17 Feb 2012)

Hi

You will be able to use the old filter media to seed the new filter easy what you have to be careful of some filter like my Wet & Dry don't like sponges inside it as it empty and refills the sponges trap air inside the filter and that messes the the on and off cycle up but i can see you filter not as high tec as this so you should be ok to put any media in most of the filter instruction will say you must use genuine filter media made the the company who devoloped the filter but you can ignore this to a degree if it takes ceramic rings you can use most types if it has sponge you can cut you own from a sheet of filter sponge 

Hope has answered you Q if let me know try to elaborate  bit more for you 

As long as you don't over load the basket and restrict flow you should good to  go work also don't put the carbon in the filter pain in bum to remove every time you need to dose medication 

Trick with carbon a filter bag full placed in the tank next to filter outlet in the flow this will do just as good job easier to remove form the tank then stripping the filter down every time you have to take it out but other then that i would use all of it as instructed


----------



## johnjo (17 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the reply Sussex, which basket would be best for putting the old filter media in, the bottom ceramic layer? as I have a baby bio running in the kitchen and I can cut a section of the sponge out to help seed it. The baby bio also uses lava rock as it's means of holding bacteria so I could put some of that in the tank as well to help cycle it maybe? What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (17 Feb 2012)

I'm not sure what the manufacturer says for that filter but follow the instructions on how to load the filter media then get it all running you can place the sponge in the filter but i prefer to get the tank filled up and filter running i then clean the sponge in the tank really good clean as much as you can the more the better in the the tank water then leave it to allow the filter to suck it all up it self will take few hours to settle but you should be sorted 

That way you don't have to cut you new filter media up 

If you got some ammonia solution you could add a few mls of the as well and do ammonia test in the morning to see if its gone
that will give you and indication that the Bactria has exchange to the new filter and doing its job 

If you use any ammonia product do a 100% water change before putting fish back 

You should be good to


----------



## Alastair (17 Feb 2012)

Any media from your old filter put in the two trays above the bottom. The bottom tray is mechanical rings not bio and is used to trap large particles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjo (18 Feb 2012)

Cheers guys, really appreciate you helping me out!

Another question for you.....is there a DIY alternative to using the strainer/sieve thingy which fits on the bottom of the inlet pipe that sits in your tank? I think its designed for a deeper tank than mine (35cm high), there's a large outer pipe that hangs about 2/3rds of the way down with a smaller one inside which you can adjust to suit your needs. The problem iv got is that with both attached its so long I have had to basically get rid of all the substrate in one corner of the tank to fit it in and it looks naff. The strainer cannot be fitted to the larger outer pipe due to the size of the plastic tubing and the smaller internal pipe is already pushed up as high as it will go! Can I fit a bit of sponge to the large section  or do you have any alternatives? 

It's only a 35l tank and now iv got piping and heater in there's not much room left, gonna have to scale down my wood and rocks there's hardly anywhere left for plants which is what I'm setting it up for!! lol

Hope you can help!!

Cheers John


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Feb 2012)

Hi John

Cut the pipe with a hacksaw to the height you need only thing is if you need it to go deeper again your have to replace the pipe for a few quid Ive had to do this a few times in the past and it wont cause any problems 

hope that helps ya out


----------

